# gator hunting after the kill question



## DMH (Aug 9, 2011)

I ve never been gator huntin before.  I will  put in for it next year but I was wondering what yawl do with the hides afterwords?  Do yawl just tan the hides or try to have something made from them boots, wallets, belts, etc and if so are they around here.  Thanks


----------



## Michael (Aug 9, 2011)

American Tanning Co in Griffin GA used to buy hides, but got tired of having to haggle over the price of 1 local hide when he's already buying thousands of hides from "Swamp People". They'll still be glad to tan your hide, but if it's a pair of boots you want, it will be a lot cheaper to simply sell your hide and use the money to offset the cost of the boots as apposed to trying to have a pair custom made.


----------



## Charlie157 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got a hide in the freezer from the one i killed last year.  Yall think it's still any good?  If so who would buy it ?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Aug 16, 2011)

Charlie157 said:


> I've got a hide in the freezer from the one i killed last year.  Yall think it's still any good?  If so who would buy it ?



mines in the freezer too.... I just have to find time to tan it. I think it will be nice to hang on the wall one day. (if i dont mess it up tanning it) I have heard that tanning a gator is a pretty complex process!


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 16, 2011)

I tanned one last spring, used tanning kit from Mckinzies taxidermy supply. Really wasn't that bad just time consuming with the different baths you soak it in. Turn out a little stiffer than I would like but the colors stayed natural and looks good hanging on the wall.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Aug 16, 2011)

*arrow2*

You are supposed to be working aren't you?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 18, 2011)

sold mine to a gator farm in mitchell co. ray glass gator farm


----------



## JimDraper (Aug 18, 2011)

arrow2 said:


> I tanned one last spring, used tanning kit from Mckinzies taxidermy supply. Really wasn't that bad just time consuming with the different baths you soak it in. Turn out a little stiffer than I would like but the colors stayed natural and looks good hanging on the wall.



You got any pics? I would like to see how it turned out with the kit. Thanks


----------



## mdhall (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't worry, if you've never put in, you've got at least 5 years before you'll get drawn. I didn't get drawn with 3 priority points this year. But I took the one we've killed to Camilla, I think it was Glass Enterprizes, three years ago they would buy them. It really depends on the market.


----------



## canaday (Aug 22, 2011)

thats so true about the time it takes to get drawn, i'm in the same boat with him.


----------



## markland (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think Glass is buying any GA gators either, but please correct me if I am wrong.  Not sure what to do with the gator this year, may just skin it and freeze it till some of my trad buddies want some hide to work with, definitely going to eat the meat though!


----------



## Spooner (Aug 24, 2011)

*Got a 10 footer in 2007*

I mounted the head with his mouth open and had the chutes on his back down to the tip of the tail tanned. Caught him on a big spinning reel and a treble hook. Thought about trying to get a smaller one and have a full body mount, but the thought of that BIG one that got away sure would be fun to try again. Good Luck to you Mark. Hope to see you in January at the ATA.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 24, 2011)

i drew a tag this year i was hoping to trade hide for the head to be  mounted     any hope in that??


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 24, 2011)

Not likely bigelow, but you may be able to offset the cost if you're careful skinning and don't cut holes in the hide. Consider doing a euro mount. Good luck! Be safe! Have fun!


----------



## markland (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck to all and see ya at the show Spooner!


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 25, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> You got any pics? I would like to see how it turned out with the kit. Thanks



Sorry it took me so long to get a picture, but this is what it looks like. I'm gonna do a trophy skin this year. Pm me if you need any help. Like I said not hard just time consuming and you have to put it in different baths for certain amount of time. I used the Lutan Kit.


----------

